# Laptop for 70k inr?



## i72600k (Nov 12, 2013)

*1) What is your budget?*

69k - 72k INR (strict)

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

15-16 inch screen
Must not exceed 3 kg.

*3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this? *

Watching movies, Web surfing, video editing, Medium gaming (like it should be able to run games like Battle Field 4, GTA 4 etc. at medium settings smoothly (25- 30 FPS).

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for?*
Preferably i7 4th generation (not much interested U series processor with dual core like i7 4500U. 4700MQ should hold good)
3rd gen will work as well!
GPU > GT 630M or equivalent AMD card
Speaker should be of good quality.
Screen resolution should be greater than or equal to 1366 X 768.

*6) Anything else you would like to say?*
I want to buy it from a dealer only, so please don't recommend flipkart. Also laptops like Samsung np550p5c-so5in and Lenovo ideapad y500 are discontinued (except few remaining on flipkart, thus I can't get any of them in my locality)!

*Which laptop(s) you have shortlisted?*
1) HP Envy 15 J048tx
(Ci7 4700MQ/GT 740M 2GB/8GB RAM/1TB HDD)
HP Envy 15-J048TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs. 69290.0 Price in India - Buy HP Envy 15-J048TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Glass Fiber With Silky Soft Touch Aluminium Finish Natural Silver Online - HP: Flipka

2)Dell Inspirion 15R 5537
(Ci7 4500U/Radeon HD 8850M/8GB RAM/1TB HDD)
Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/Touch) Rs. 68790.0 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/Touch) Moon Sliver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

For now I can find only these two, please do give me other recommendations!
Thank you.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Nov 12, 2013)

lenovo Y510p / Lenovo y500.


----------



## i72600k (Nov 12, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> lenovo Y510p / Lenovo y500.


Thanks for help but y510p is way out of my budget and y500 has been discontinued. Any other option? What about HP Envy 15 or Dell inspirion 15R?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2013)

Lenovo Y510p


----------



## i72600k (Nov 13, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Lenovo Y510p



Out of my budget. Please do read my whole post.


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 13, 2013)

i72600k said:


> *1) What is your budget?*
> 
> 69k - 72k INR (strict)
> 
> ...



LET ME HELP YOU OUT HERE !

I too was looking for laptop in that budget and I had considered both choices. The dilemma was that the Dell Inspiron 15R had a dual core cpu and a very powerful GPU while the HP laptop had a quad core cpu but a very weak GPU.

So after a lot of research( reviews/benchmark comparisons), I made my choice and bought the Inspiron 15 R yesterday.

*In plain words " THE LAPTOP IS ****ING AWESOME" !. As far as benchmarks are concerned I ran 3D Mark 11 on it and got a score of 2600 points*


Here are the 3D Mark 11 results of a few systems for a comparison





My laptop outperforms a quad core system with the Nvidia GTX660M !!! , In contrast the Toshiba-Satellite-L50-A-10Q-Notebook running a Core I7 4700MQ and a GT 740M scored a meager 2007 points

NAVIGATE TO BENCHMARKS SECTION

Review Toshiba Satellite L50-A-10Q Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews




As demonstrated by 3D Mark 11, the Dell Inspiron 15R is much better for gaming because the 740M inside the  simply up gives at higher settings.


Cheers !
Abhijit


----------



## $hadow (Nov 13, 2013)

Try to increase it if you can till y510p it is worth it.


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 13, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> LET ME HELP YOU OUT HERE !
> 
> I too was looking for laptop in that budget and I had considered both choices. The dilemma was that the Dell Inspiron 15R had a dual core cpu and a very powerful GPU while the HP laptop had a quad core cpu but a very weak GPU.
> 
> ...



What about the display quality of 15R and speed of 4'th generation?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

*y510p with 755M* eyes closed , the y510p with 750M is *already faster than 8850M by 3%* and 755M should be tad better. 3D mark scores dont mean sh!t in real gaming frame rates. and 740M doesn't even comes into comparison as its already slower than 650M and with narrower bus. 

spending on a 70K laptop requires it to be equipped with a GPU which doesn't not fall much short of the next flagship high-end series. 755/750M does exactly that. Go for it.



$hadow said:


> Try to increase it if you can till y510p it is worth it.



shadow, kindly post him the price, since you've bought it.


----------



## i72600k (Nov 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Try to increase it if you can till y510p it is worth it.


Actually my budget was 78-79K INR initially, but as per my office, I have to compulsorily install windows 8 professional over the regular windows 8 which will cost me 9.5K INR more. So it is not possible! I know y510p is a beast but I don't do that much gaming in laptop. I already have a decent gaming rig with gtx 460 in it!


----------



## i72600k (Nov 13, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> LET ME HELP YOU OUT HERE !
> 
> I too was looking for laptop in that budget and I had considered both choices. The dilemma was that the Dell Inspiron 15R had a dual core cpu and a very powerful GPU while the HP laptop had a quad core cpu but a very weak GPU.
> 
> ...


3D mark 11 is theoretical score which measures the capability of GPU alone. Most of the games are Nvidia optimized than AMD. Also 8850M will not be able to perform at it's full potential in Nvidia optimized games like BF4. However, in general, 8850m would definitely be faster than GT 740M. But still I after lots of research I am getting inclined towards HP laptop because it has one of the best mobile CPU available which matter more to me. If I consider Dell and HP together, here is what I can conclude:

HP (killer CPU, average GPU)
Dell (useless CPU, above average GPU)

Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech

I am getting more inclined towards HP because I am not a hardcore gamer and soon I would need my laptop to do heavy CPU tasks in which Envy 15 will crush the Dell. The 4500U (even slower tha i5 3230M) CPU is just too bad for 70000 Rs. BTW, why there are no reviews for HP Envy 15 J048tx anywhere around the web?

I need your views on that laptop too.

Thanks for help!


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 13, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> What about the display quality of 15R and speed of 4'th generation?




Display quality is good for a non-ips screen, colors are punchy and viewing angles are wide, also since its a touch screen scrolling through Windows 8 metro UI is a breeze. Regarding the Haswell I7, its equivalent to a fast dual core processor which consumes significantly less power than a std dual core.Its std clock is 1.8 ghz and it can clock upto 3.0 ghz in turbo mode.

Also since its an ULV proccy it gives awsome battery life.Yesterday I ran 7 hrs on a single charge with wifi on and 60% brightness



@Sam : The difference in performance between GT 750m and 8850m is marginal, so for all practical. Intents and purposes they perform on the same level


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

^^ and on the same point buying the better makes more sense.


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 13, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> Display quality is good for a non-ips screen, colors are punchy and viewing angles are wide, also since its a touch screen scrolling through Windows 8 metro UI is a breeze. Regarding the Haswell I7, its equivalent to a fast dual core processor which consumes significantly less power than a std dual core.Its std clock is 1.8 ghz and it can clock upto 3.0 ghz in turbo mode.
> 
> Also since its an ULV proccy it gives awsome battery life.Yesterday I ran 7 hrs on a single charge with wifi on and 60% brightness
> 
> ...



Thanks. I forgot to ask one point. What about the heat generated by the 15R laptop. Is there any heat on the bottom portion after 2 hours of usage?

Can you post one picture of the screen?


----------



## i72600k (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for help.

For those who are recommending Dell 15R, I am quite sure that CPU will be a huge bottleneck for that laptop. Gaming is not my sole purpose and in coming time I may have work with heavy CPU intensive applications. Also 8850M is an AMD card which has compatibility issues with various games like Battlefield 4 etc. In such games it will not be able to perform at it's full potential because of driver issues. Thus having an Nvidia card is not bad either, of-course 8850M would be faster than GT 740M, but i7 4500U is there to compensate the same and even make it worse.

On the other hand HP Envy 15 has a very powerful CPU and average GPU, the GT 740 M (with 64bit ). However, it will crush the Dell in CPU intensive applications but may lose in very high graphics demanding games.

Also HP has beats audio which will give better movie watching experience.

I am getting more inclined towards HP at the moment. I need you views on Envy 15 laptop which I mentioned.


----------



## i72600k (Nov 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Try to increase it if you can till y510p it is worth it.


Initially my budget was around 80K INR but due to office work I have to install windows 8 pro which will cost me even more 9.5K INR. Thus y510p is definitely out of my budget!


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ and on the same point buying the better makes more sense.




Yes, Provided you have the budget. The Y510P retails for 7-8K more than the Inspiron 15R, so IMHO the Inspiron 15R is the 2nd best if not the best gaming config available in the market in a price range of 60-75K and for a discount of 7-8k I am willing to make that compromise any day !

@Nandu : I haven't done any heavy gaming on it yet, but with normal tasks like we browsing, music, Full HD Movies etc the laptop as cold as a chilly december evening(If you understand that reference )

Also I will be doing a full review in sometime, so will post some pics then.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## Akash Nandi (Nov 13, 2013)

i72600k said:


> Thanks for help but y510p is way out of my budget and y500 has been discontinued. Any other option? What about HP Envy 15 or Dell inspirion 15R?



man... y500 is well within your budget. 

Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs. 68349.0 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dusk Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

heres the link to flipkart.

and about its performance... it crushes all laptops out there except the laptops with gtx 760m and above.
Anyways.. Its your decision.


PS : word of advice... never compromise on the processor. I did with my old hp laptop and repented it later. given a choice between i7 Q and 750m.. choose the i7 Q cause during gaming....cause... unless u r using throttlestop... the processor will stay at its base-clock only.

And about the dell laptop.... the 750m in it will be bottlenecked by the i7 ulv as proven by Abhmkh. The 750m can touch 3000 levels in 3dmark11 with stock clocks provided its paired with a strong enough processor.


on a different note... the dell laptop is better than the hp laptop when it comes to gaming... cause the 740m with its 64bit bus will pretty much be useless when made to perform on a 1080p screen.


----------



## i72600k (Nov 13, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> Yes, Provided you have the budget. The Y510P retails for 7-8K more than the Inspiron 15R, so IMHO the Inspiron 15R is the 2nd best if not the best gaming config available in the market in a price range of 60-75K and for a discount of 7-8k I am willing to make that compromise any day !
> 
> @Nandu : I haven't done any heavy gaming on it yet, but with normal tasks like we browsing, music, Full HD Movies etc the laptop as cold as a chilly december evening(If you understand that reference )
> 
> ...


For gaming, Dell Inspirion 15R is best for that price. But since I am not a hardcore gamer I have decided to go with HP Envy 15 because of better processor as it will be helpful in CPU intensive applications which is more important for me. Waiting for your review though! I will be doing mine's as well when I will receive the laptop!


----------



## i72600k (Nov 13, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> man... y500 is well within your budget.
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs. 68349.0 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dusk Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...


Since I have to make purchase from dealer only (mentioned in the thread), y500 is not available near my locality on even official Lenovo showrooms, so I can't get it! Well I have decided to go with HP laptop by hearing of word of advice. Will be doing a review soon!


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 13, 2013)

i72600k said:


> Thanks everyone for help.
> 
> For those who are recommending Dell 15R, I am quite sure that CPU will be a huge bottleneck for that laptop. Gaming is not my sole purpose and in coming time I may have work with heavy CPU intensive applications. Also 8850M is an AMD card which has compatibility issues with various games like Battlefield 4 etc. In such games it will not be able to perform at it's full potential because of driver issues. Thus having an Nvidia card is not bad either, of-course 8850M would be faster than GT 740M, but i7 4500U is there to compensate the same and even make it worse.
> 
> ...




Yes the ULV CPU is going to bottleneck the 8850M, but not just about the CPU or the GPU ...IS IT ?

Its their combined performance which determines how goof the laptop is going to be in games.

For eg take the US equivalent of the Envy j048( Core I7 4700MQ/GT 740M)

Review HP Envy 17t-j003 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

and a Dell system with a ULV CPU and the GT 750M( I am going to use it because there aren't any BM's available for the 8850M)

Review Dell Inspiron 15-7537 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


If you compare the FPS levels in the Gaming Benchmarks section , you will notice that the ULV equipped Dell system crushes the HP system when it comes to providing FPS in games.( AND THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS)

Cheers!
Abhijit



Akash Nandi said:


> man... y500 is well within your budget.
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs. 68349.0 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dusk Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...




What are you talking about ? , According to notebook check, the maximum a GT 750M scores on 3d Mark 11 is 2735(Which I am sure must be with a Quad Core Proccy)

*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-750M.90245.0.html


This means a system with a ULV CPU/GT750M-8850M scores only 5% less than a system with Quad Core/Same graphics.

I am happy to trade off that much performance for the spectacular battery life !


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 14, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> This means a system with a ULV CPU/GT750M-8850M scores only 5% less than a system with Quad Core/Same graphics.
> 
> *I am happy to trade off that much performance for the spectacular battery life !*



Battery life is important for me too. But Full HD screen & better looks made me buy Y500 instead of Samsung series 5.
That Dell laptop doesn't stand a chance aganist Y500 & Y510p in terms of performance. Battery life of Y510p is better than Y500. I get ~3hours in my laptop. Y510p should give ~4hrs (both considering normal usage, like watching movies)

Also the HP one doesn't have DVD drive, if you haven't noticed yet. The HP one looks better than Dell one, that's sure thing but personally Y500/Y510p with red backlit keyboard looks better


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

I got mine for 73k with some goodies. So if you could try to bargain it out you can get a good deal on y510p.


----------



## i72600k (Nov 14, 2013)

I am getting Envy 15 J048tx at a discount of 5000 Rs. with free DVD drive, mouse and many other goodies from the dealer as HP has some tieup with the company.

Also i7 4700MQ with GT 740M can run any game out there on medium settings smoothly. In CPU intensive games like GTA 4, 4700MQ will perform good too. I have seen many videos of GT 740m on youtube with i5 3230m which runs high end games smoothly. Also 64bit interface of gt 740M will not be a much loss on 720p screen, though performance will drop but not significantly.

I have booked the laptop and is expecting delivery in 3-4 days. The i7 4500U simply doesn't makes sense for this price point! CPU bottleneck is the worst thing you can ever face. Thanks for help to all!


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply, but you can try to ask the dealer to have Win8 Pro pre-installed on the laptop before shipping from HP rather than purchase it separately. If you can convince them, the cost increase from Win8 to Win8 Pro will be cut in half...

Hope that helps
Arun


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

sakumar79 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but you can try to ask the dealer to have Win8 Pro pre-installed on the laptop before shipping from HP rather than purchase it separately. If you can convince them, the cost increase from Win8 to Win8 Pro will be cut in half...
> 
> Hope that helps
> Arun


Never heard about it can you please elaborate a bit more on this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 14, 2013)

i72600k said:


> Actually my budget was 78-79K INR initially, but as per my office, I *have to compulsorily install windows 8 professional over the regular windows 8* which will cost me 9.5K INR more. So it is not possible! I know y510p is a beast but I don't do that much gaming in laptop. I already have a decent gaming rig with gtx 460 in it!



Are your office people mad or what?

Why are they forcing Win8 Pro on you? if Gaming is not your priority then why not use Linux Mint/Ubuntu?

Ontopic: Lenovo Y510p is worth that extra money.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Nov 15, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> Yes the ULV CPU is going to bottleneck the 8850M, but not just about the CPU or the GPU ...IS IT ?
> 
> Its their combined performance which determines how goof the laptop is going to be in games.
> 
> ...



what i'm saying is that my gt 750m hit approximately 2950 ( dnt remember exact ) with older drivers at stock clocks... wouldn't be surprised if its more than 3100 with the newer once installed.



i72600k said:


> I am getting Envy 15 J048tx at a discount of 5000 Rs. with free DVD drive, mouse and many other goodies from the dealer as HP has some tieup with the company.
> 
> Also i7 4700MQ with GT 740M can run any game out there on medium settings smoothly. In CPU intensive games like GTA 4, 4700MQ will perform good too. I have seen many videos of GT 740m on youtube with i5 3230m which runs high end games smoothly. Also 64bit interface of gt 740M will not be a much loss on 720p screen, though performance will drop but not significantly.
> 
> I have booked the laptop and is expecting delivery in 3-4 days. The i7 4500U simply doesn't makes sense for this price point! CPU bottleneck is the worst thing you can ever face. Thanks for help to all!



good choice man! thats a good lappy and 740m is a good gpu too! my friend has the z500 and the 740m gives decent performance at medium settings @ 768p!

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 15, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> Yes, Provided you have the budget. The Y510P retails for 7-8K more than the Inspiron 15R, so IMHO the Inspiron 15R is the 2nd best if not the best gaming config available in the market in a price range of 60-75K and for a discount of 7-8k I am willing to make that compromise any day !
> 
> @Nandu : I haven't done any heavy gaming on it yet, but with normal tasks like we browsing, music, Full HD Movies etc the laptop as cold as a chilly december evening(If you understand that reference )
> 
> ...



I want to know whether the backside of the touch screen gets hot after 2 hours of usage in Dell 15R


----------



## i72600k (Nov 15, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> what i'm saying is that my gt 750m hit approximately 2950 ( dnt remember exact ) with older drivers at stock clocks... wouldn't be surprised if its more than 3100 with the newer once installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 768p GT 740m is above average. But GT 750M or 8850M are overkill, lol! Only bought HP because of processor and macbook like design.


----------

